# accutane and supplements



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone else used creatine or pre workout supps whilst on accutane? Im currently taking milk thistle and ALA to help my liver take the beasting as my ALT levels were elevated at my last blood test, but would these supplements have any impact on my liver at all? It just seems theres a lot of conflicting info as to whether creatine is bad for the liver, even though most studies say that isnt just wonderd if anyone else could shed a bit of extra light on it, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dunno about the creatine and that but a friend of miune who had accutane prescribed was to stay off all dairy products so whey was out the window

I dunno the reasoning. I personally will be doing a course of it so curioud as to the reasoning for that and doses of roaccutane required


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i think my bro was told to avoid vitamin a wile on it as it ia a derivative of vit a


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Used the stuff and it worked a treat. Had bad acne on the back and shoulders, entirely gear induced as never suffered with it before.

Was on 80mg a day for a few months Long cycles are more effective as they effectively shut down the sebaceous glands and stop them producing the sebum. Short cycles have an effect without a doubt, but I was of the opinion that best to stop the problem entirely.

Use anti-bacterial gel now and don't have a problem.

Still have the scarring though, only wish I had used the accutane sooner!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Dunno about the creatine and that but a friend of miune who had accutane prescribed was to stay off all dairy products so whey was out the window
> 
> I dunno the reasoning. I personally will be doing a course of it so curioud as to the reasoning for that and doses of roaccutane required


I know they sometimes tell you to stay away from fatty foods etc because of your lipids and triglycerides, but not heard anything about dairy products, it is good stuff though and very effective, sides aint that bad either, ive had worse



Nemises said:


> i think my bro was told to avoid vitamin a wile on it as it ia a derivative of vit a


yeh I stopped taking my multi vitamin for this reason



LittleChris said:


> Used the stuff and it worked a treat. Had bad acne on the back and shoulders, entirely gear induced as never suffered with it before.
> 
> Was on 80mg a day for a few months Long cycles are more effective as they effectively shut down the sebaceous glands and stop them producing the sebum. Short cycles have an effect without a doubt, but I was of the opinion that best to stop the problem entirely.
> 
> ...


Ive heard bio oil is good for scarring mate, maybe give it a try see if it helps alleviate it a bit. I know im gonna give it a go after ive finished this course

Might just wait for my next blood test next week and see what my ALT comes back like, if it not to bad then ill probs just jump back on the creatine and no xplode, see how i get on


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Like chris I have back/shoulder acne from gear. Been to docs he said i was a built chap and asked me if i took anabolics etc.
> 
> anyway he gave me 3 months of what he said was a high dose oxytetracycline and some retin-a gel to put on every night.
> 
> ...


If I was you mate id just go back and get him to refer you to a derm for the accutane, I spent years messing around with lymecycline and tetracycline and it did absoloutly nothing but mask the problem, as soon as I stopped taking them it would come back and usually a lot worse.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well in the end I just thought fvck it and started back on the creatine and no-xplode today, hopefully I wont end up as yellow as homer simpson lol. Get my blood test taken tomorrow morning and im hoping my ALT level has dropped since I introduced the milk thistle and A.L.A 2 weeks ago


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> the thing with antibiotics is (well was the case for me), when you stop taking them your acne just returns to what it was pretty sharpish. accutane you can stay clear for years after taking it. my mate hasn't taken it for 2 years and still has no acne


Thats the same problem I had, after a while I think my skin developed a tolerance to them as well because they just seemed to stop working completely.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

took Accutane twice, stayed on Creatine the whole time. it is a mega dose of Vitamin A, if i remember right, so would probably want to minimise dietary/supplemental consumption of that whilst on Acc/Roacc.

worked a treat for me, just sides of eye/nose/mouth soreness were unpleasant.


----------

